# "Oh my God" that's me?



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

Lately a lot of the posts have been about disappointment with no ice. Traveling long distances in search of ice.
With no ice, I know we're all getting a little bit cranky and edgy. Why don't we lighten things up a little with a post on.....

You Know Your Addicted When? 

A little off the wall humor would be greatly appreciated on this one.
Terry


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You know you're addicted when...

You actually BELIEVE that jumping around, kicking and stomping, spinning and girating, waving your arms at the clouds will actual perpetuate the formation of good, solid, fishable ice...

AND THEN brag about it on a fishing website!!!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

riverbottoms said:


> You Know Your Addicted When?


you dump your freezer full of ice into the lake in hopes that it will freeze over.


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

I guess you could say you might be addicted if...
If giving only 1 choice with your expendable income.
You could take the wife out for a night on the town and make her very happy.
Or spend that money on icefishing equipment for yourself.
Are ya feeling like your screwed with either choice?
You might be Addicted?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You go to the local Ice Rink and ask permission to drill a hole in one of the corners of the Rink,


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

YOU KNOW YOU'RE ADDICTED WHEN....

Your ice fishing equipment is worth more than your yearly salary...3 FOLD!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

when you are praying the skim ice stays on the pond at work and every time you pass it today you start cursing as it melts and yelling at the gd ducks to stop oppening water in a pond you cant fish anyways


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

when fishable ice turns you on more than your fiance...



I hope she doesn't read this


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

You know your addicted, when you spend $30,000 on a boat and are praying for ice...
When you could just use the boat..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

when it 55 deg outside and you ask the check out girl "where's the ice fishing gear?" and people in line to check out laugh at you!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

YOU KNOW YOU'RE ADDICTED WHEN....
you're sitting in your shanty staring at your vex,cold one in hand,and relize you're still in your GARAGE!!!!

p.s. TRUE STORY!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yelling at the gd ducks to stop oppening water in a pond you cant fish anyways
that is friggin'HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

You know your addicted when................. you take your icefishing rods out in the boat this weekend give them a work out! I am really thinking about doing it!. LOL I bought some waxworms and maggots today! Thinking of taking the Vex. also!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

haha wave warrior
you're sitting in your shanty staring at your vex,cold one in hand,and relize you're still in your GARAGE!!!!
i did the same thing the other day except in my living room pulled the flap down and watched blue coller tv i guess i might be a red neck haha

how about at thanksgiving when my dad and i got the 3 weeler out and were 'TEST' pulling the shanty around the back yard with the tire chains on it that made my step mom real happy then we had to wash the mud off the shanty and the rods and the auger because you cant just pull the shanty around empty its got to be "realistic conditions" minus the ice of course  

god i just figured out i inherited this addicition man my kids are screwed


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The true test of being addicted to ice fishing :

You slobber over an Ice Fishing Magazine or book more than an issue of any adult magazine. Course that is assuming that all your god given parts still function without chemical assistance !!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You know you're addicted to icefishing when.... you have time to sit here, read every post, and laugh your as off.... cause everything you read is about you.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

You know your'e addicted when you complain that your home heating bill is to low because its to warm out.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

you know ur r addicted when................u become depressed during a warm winter and start yelling at the TV everytime u see the 5 day forcast or when a newscaster talks about how nice the wether is. 

i have also set up my shanty w/all my gear too outside


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

You know your addicted when............................ you keep going to the sporting goods store thinking to yourself "will they put the icefishing stuff on early clearance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

...when your on the ice at Misquito after dark and your buddy calls you on the cell and warns you of possible high winds...and the fish are cooperating, so of course, you keep on fishing...

...and you hear a roaring sound and you hope that there are train tracks nearby because that sound you're now hearing sounds like a train coming within close proximity at high speed...

...and moments later you and your Clam shed are sailing across the ice and  spinning round and round, completely out of control as you ponder how in the heck you could stop the Nantucket sleigh ride if you wanted to...

...and several hundred yards later, you finally muster the courage to dig your ice cleats down hoping to stop, but instead flipping the shed, scattering dozens of minnows and hundreds of dollars worth of gear across a football size area...

and lastly you find yourself gasping but motionless and sprawled face down across the snowless ice with a number 5 Jigging Rapala embedded where the sun don't shine...


True story.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

was that last year. i remember seeing that happen to someone from this site. now that was funny.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Terry
How about you buy icefishing gear and I take your wife out on the town.
Tim


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

When you go to one of your favorite icefishing spots by boat today!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

r those weeds or ice on top of the water. i know ur spot. hehehe  j/k i dion't even know what lake that is. i thought u were going to the outing today in fairport?


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

This is Dink's, Riverbottom's wife.

You MIGHT be addicted to ice fishing if you are hoping the christmas tree is taken down this weekend so you can drag your ice shanty out of the spare bedroom and positioned it back in the livingroom in front of the tv so when you watch your ice fishing dvd's you can sit inside the shanty and pretend your living room is a frozen wonderland.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

When you have the shanty set up in the basment !! The wife keeps telling me to put it away ! I keep telling her soon !!!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm with you there.....I have had my shanty set up since last year when I got back from Canada. I like to close it up and sit in there drinking a beer dreaming of ICE!!!!!!


----------



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

When you want to use your ice gear so:
you ride your motorcycle with your ice armor gloves on (yesterday),
you check your hot tub depth with your vex and you use your underwater camera as a security system.


WE NEED SOME ICE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Peple that was 2 years ago.


----------

